# Streaming / Download Problems



## vincekg (Oct 17, 2014)

iPad Air 128; ios 8+ Large Roamio (among 6 TiVos)

I have not had good luck streaming or downloading to any of my IOS devices. I have plenty of room on the target machines, selecting the smallest download size, sit directly in front of the WiFi (also tried several different routers), different iPhones & iPads as well as different IOS versions but I never get a clean file. Never have been able to stream an entire program and the best I get is 'Download Failed - Try Again' a dozen times before completion.

Is there any way to improve the download probability of completion?

I have NO problem with my SlingBoxes for years but TiVo Streaming just does not work for me.

Ideas?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try upgrading the firmware on your wifi router. Even for downloads TiVo is using a streaming protocol with no error correction, so if there is an error in the data connection it will show up in the video stream. It seems to be super sensitive to network issues like this. The worst part is that even if the download completes it's possible for there to be a glitch in the recording which prevents it from playing, and once you hit the glitch there is no way to skip past it. It's very annoying.


----------



## vincekg (Oct 17, 2014)

That would sound like a good idea. Problem is that I have already tried 2 routers and the firmware is up to date. I have one more to try.

Is everyone having problems with it? I have had Roamio for years now and I have never been able to get streaming/downloading to work.

Does anyone have a setup where it is working well?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine works pretty good. When I'm at home downloading the recordings are mostly problem free when I download. When I download away from home it'a hit and miss. Streaming is problematic and has gotten worse since iOS8


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Wanted to stick this somewhere... the next software update, that will bring Amazon Instant and Vudu to boxes, also supposedly contains "improved video quality and performance while streaming shows to mobile devices"

Not sure if it's better handling of video, broader bitrate ranges, end of the proxy, or what.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Wanted to stick this somewhere... the next software update, that will bring Amazon Instant and Vudu to boxes, also supposedly contains "improved video quality and performance while streaming shows to mobile devices"
> 
> Not sure if it's better handling of video, broader bitrate ranges, end of the proxy, or what.


Assume you mean the next TiVo box update? Where did you see that info?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Where did you see that info?


Zatz Not Funny - it's an amazing site! 

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-10/tivo-winter-update-to-feature-amazon-vudu-and-mobile-improvements/


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Good news. Thanks.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

slightly off topic (but related to streaming) -- got the ipad air 2 today, tested out streaming and a lot more solid (haven't encountered the dreaded 'error streaming' error that's been popping up recently). when i fast forward 30 secs the buffering is a lot quicker, and downloads to ipad seems much faster (haven't done enough empirical tests though). most of all, WAY less glare than prev gen.


----------

